# Need to remove write protection on USB drive



## coyboss (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a couple of 8GB flash drives I was given by a friend.

They are recovery drives from Dell, that they had for a computer refresh that they did not want their workers to have. (they have their own image and didn't want someone to use one of these drives by accident.)


These drives are write protected and I was wanting to find a way to remove the write protection on them.


I have tried several things to include; diskpart, Linux mint, HP USB disk formatter, and a couple of "supposedly" brute force formatters, all to no avail. 

Does anyone else have any ideas on what I should to try and get this drive to format and remove the write protection.

Thanks in advance.

IKE Welsh


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

It is possible that the hardware required to 'write' was never included in the device.

(Like with a CD, DVD or Blu-Ray "ROM" [Read Only Memory] drive).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of the Flash drive? 
With the drive plugged in, go to (My) Computer right click the drive and uncheck Read Only. 
If that doesn't work, Usually when a Flash drive is write protected, there is a little slider switch on it. If you slide it to the opposite direction, it will no longer be Read Only


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's another one with a write-protect switch:


----------



## coyboss (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks guys 
The drive does not have a switch on it. 
It is a Toshiba MSFT NORB USB device.
There is no option under properties to remove read only.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Try this site for tips
What Revit Wants: Repurposing the Autodesk USB Media


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Use Diskpart to clear the Read Only flag: Patrick Ryan Nielsen: DiskPart - Removing ReadOnly Flag from Volume


----------



## coyboss (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you Panther,

I used Mikes steps and it actually Worked!!

I am so glad!!

IKE


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------

